# AMD Athlon64 X2 7750: no L3 cache?

## Theimon

I installed this cpu last weekend. It booted without problems and it gets recognized with correct name and everything. See /proc/cpuinfo

```
processor   : 0

vendor_id   : AuthenticAMD

cpu family   : 16

model      : 2

model name   : AMD Athlon(tm) 7750 Dual-Core Processor

stepping   : 3

cpu MHz      : 2713.666

cache size   : 512 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 2

apicid      : 0

initial apicid   : 0

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 5

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt pdpe1gb rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow constant_tsc nonstop_tsc pni monitor cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy abm sse4a misalignsse 3dnowprefetch osvw ibs

bogomips   : 5427.33

clflush size   : 64

power management: ts ttp tm stc 100mhzsteps hwpstate

processor   : 1

vendor_id   : AuthenticAMD

cpu family   : 16

model      : 2

model name   : AMD Athlon(tm) 7750 Dual-Core Processor

stepping   : 3

cpu MHz      : 2713.666

cache size   : 512 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 1

cpu cores   : 2

apicid      : 1

initial apicid   : 1

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 5

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt pdpe1gb rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow constant_tsc nonstop_tsc pni monitor cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy abm sse4a misalignsse 3dnowprefetch osvw ibs

bogomips   : 5427.18

clflush size   : 64

power management: ts ttp tm stc 100mhzsteps hwpstate

```

This cpu has a shared L3 cache of 2MB, but looking through dmidecode, it doesn't show up:

```
# dmidecode 2.10

SMBIOS 2.3 present.

43 structures occupying 2190 bytes.

Table at 0x000F0100.

Handle 0x0000, DMI type 0, 20 bytes

BIOS Information

   Vendor: Award Software International, Inc.

   Version: FI

   Release Date: 03/07/2008

   Address: 0xE0000

   Runtime Size: 128 kB

   ROM Size: 512 kB

   Characteristics:

      PCI is supported

      PNP is supported

      APM is supported

      BIOS is upgradeable

      BIOS shadowing is allowed

      Boot from CD is supported

      Selectable boot is supported

      BIOS ROM is socketed

      EDD is supported

      5.25"/360 kB floppy services are supported (int 13h)

      5.25"/1.2 MB floppy services are supported (int 13h)

      3.5"/720 kB floppy services are supported (int 13h)

      3.5"/2.88 MB floppy services are supported (int 13h)

      Print screen service is supported (int 5h)

      8042 keyboard services are supported (int 9h)

      Serial services are supported (int 14h)

      Printer services are supported (int 17h)

      CGA/mono video services are supported (int 10h)

      ACPI is supported

      USB legacy is supported

      LS-120 boot is supported

      ATAPI Zip drive boot is supported

      BIOS boot specification is supported

Handle 0x0001, DMI type 1, 25 bytes

System Information

   Manufacturer:  

   Product Name:  

   Version:  

   Serial Number:  

   UUID: Not Present

   Wake-up Type: Power Switch

Handle 0x0002, DMI type 2, 8 bytes

Base Board Information

   Manufacturer: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.

   Product Name: M55S-S3

   Version:  

   Serial Number:  

Handle 0x0003, DMI type 3, 17 bytes

Chassis Information

   Manufacturer:  

   Type: Desktop

   Lock: Not Present

   Version:  

   Serial Number:  

   Asset Tag:  

   Boot-up State: Unknown

   Power Supply State: Unknown

   Thermal State: Unknown

   Security Status: Unknown

   OEM Information: 0x00000000

Handle 0x0004, DMI type 4, 35 bytes

Processor Information

   Socket Designation: Socket M2

   Type: Central Processor

   Family: Athlon

   Manufacturer: AMD

   ID: 23 0F 10 00 FF FB 8B 17

   Signature: Family 16, Model 2, Stepping 3

   Flags:

      FPU (Floating-point unit on-chip)

      VME (Virtual mode extension)

      DE (Debugging extension)

      PSE (Page size extension)

      TSC (Time stamp counter)

      MSR (Model specific registers)

      PAE (Physical address extension)

      MCE (Machine check exception)

      CX8 (CMPXCHG8 instruction supported)

      APIC (On-chip APIC hardware supported)

      SEP (Fast system call)

      MTRR (Memory type range registers)

      PGE (Page global enable)

      MCA (Machine check architecture)

      CMOV (Conditional move instruction supported)

      PAT (Page attribute table)

      PSE-36 (36-bit page size extension)

      CLFSH (CLFLUSH instruction supported)

      MMX (MMX technology supported)

      FXSR (Fast floating-point save and restore)

      SSE (Streaming SIMD extensions)

      SSE2 (Streaming SIMD extensions 2)

      HTT (Hyper-threading technology)

   Version: AMD Athlon(tm) 7750 Dual-Core Processor

   Voltage: 1.3 V

   External Clock: 200 MHz

   Max Speed: 3200 MHz

   Current Speed: 2700 MHz

   Status: Populated, Enabled

   Upgrade: ZIF Socket

   L1 Cache Handle: 0x000B

   L2 Cache Handle: 0x000D

   L3 Cache Handle: Not Provided

   Serial Number:  

   Asset Tag:  

   Part Number:  

Handle 0x0005, DMI type 4, 35 bytes

Processor Information

   Socket Designation: Socket M2

   Type: Central Processor

   Family: Athlon

   Manufacturer: AMD

   ID: 23 0F 10 00 FF FB 8B 17

   Signature: Family 16, Model 2, Stepping 3

   Flags:

      FPU (Floating-point unit on-chip)

      VME (Virtual mode extension)

      DE (Debugging extension)

      PSE (Page size extension)

      TSC (Time stamp counter)

      MSR (Model specific registers)

      PAE (Physical address extension)

      MCE (Machine check exception)

      CX8 (CMPXCHG8 instruction supported)

      APIC (On-chip APIC hardware supported)

      SEP (Fast system call)

      MTRR (Memory type range registers)

      PGE (Page global enable)

      MCA (Machine check architecture)

      CMOV (Conditional move instruction supported)

      PAT (Page attribute table)

      PSE-36 (36-bit page size extension)

      CLFSH (CLFLUSH instruction supported)

      MMX (MMX technology supported)

      FXSR (Fast floating-point save and restore)

      SSE (Streaming SIMD extensions)

      SSE2 (Streaming SIMD extensions 2)

      HTT (Hyper-threading technology)

   Version: AMD Athlon(tm) 7750 Dual-Core Processor

   Voltage: 1.3 V

   External Clock: 200 MHz

   Max Speed: 3200 MHz

   Current Speed: 2700 MHz

   Status: Populated, Enabled

   Upgrade: ZIF Socket

   L1 Cache Handle: 0x000C

   L2 Cache Handle: 0x000E

   L3 Cache Handle: Not Provided

   Serial Number:  

   Asset Tag:  

   Part Number:  

Handle 0x0006, DMI type 5, 24 bytes

Memory Controller Information

   Error Detecting Method: 64-bit ECC

   Error Correcting Capabilities:

      None

   Supported Interleave: One-way Interleave

   Current Interleave: One-way Interleave

   Maximum Memory Module Size: 1024 MB

   Maximum Total Memory Size: 4096 MB

   Supported Speeds:

      70 ns

      60 ns

   Supported Memory Types:

      Standard

      EDO

   Memory Module Voltage: 3.3 V

   Associated Memory Slots: 4

      0x0007

      0x0008

      0x0009

      0x000A

   Enabled Error Correcting Capabilities:

      None

Handle 0x0007, DMI type 6, 12 bytes

Memory Module Information

   Socket Designation: A0

   Bank Connections: 1

   Current Speed: 32 ns

   Type: Other Unknown EDO

   Installed Size: 2048 MB (Double-bank Connection)

   Enabled Size: 2048 MB (Double-bank Connection)

   Error Status: OK

Handle 0x0008, DMI type 6, 12 bytes

Memory Module Information

   Socket Designation: A1

   Bank Connections: 2

   Current Speed: 32 ns

   Type: Other Unknown EDO

   Installed Size: 2048 MB (Double-bank Connection)

   Enabled Size: 2048 MB (Double-bank Connection)

   Error Status: OK

Handle 0x0009, DMI type 6, 12 bytes

Memory Module Information

   Socket Designation: A2

   Bank Connections: 3

   Current Speed: 32 ns

   Type: Other Unknown EDO

   Installed Size: Not Installed

   Enabled Size: Not Installed

   Error Status: OK

Handle 0x000A, DMI type 6, 12 bytes

Memory Module Information

   Socket Designation: A3

   Bank Connections: 4

   Current Speed: 32 ns

   Type: Other Unknown EDO

   Installed Size: Not Installed

   Enabled Size: Not Installed

   Error Status: OK

Handle 0x000B, DMI type 7, 19 bytes

Cache Information

   Socket Designation: Internal Cache

   Configuration: Enabled, Not Socketed, Level 1

   Operational Mode: Write Back

   Location: Internal

   Installed Size: 128 kB

   Maximum Size: 128 kB

   Supported SRAM Types:

      Synchronous

   Installed SRAM Type: Synchronous

   Speed: Unknown

   Error Correction Type: Unknown

   System Type: Unknown

   Associativity: Unknown

Handle 0x000C, DMI type 7, 19 bytes

Cache Information

   Socket Designation: Internal Cache

   Configuration: Enabled, Not Socketed, Level 1

   Operational Mode: Write Back

   Location: Internal

   Installed Size: 128 kB

   Maximum Size: 128 kB

   Supported SRAM Types:

      Synchronous

   Installed SRAM Type: Synchronous

   Speed: Unknown

   Error Correction Type: Unknown

   System Type: Unknown

   Associativity: Unknown

Handle 0x000D, DMI type 7, 19 bytes

Cache Information

   Socket Designation: External Cache

   Configuration: Enabled, Not Socketed, Level 2

   Operational Mode: Write Back

   Location: Internal

   Installed Size: 512 kB

   Maximum Size: 512 kB

   Supported SRAM Types:

      Synchronous

   Installed SRAM Type: Synchronous

   Speed: Unknown

   Error Correction Type: Unknown

   System Type: Unknown

   Associativity: Unknown

Handle 0x000E, DMI type 7, 19 bytes

Cache Information

   Socket Designation: External Cache

   Configuration: Disabled, Not Socketed, Level 2

   Operational Mode: Write Through

   Location: Internal

   Installed Size: 0 kB

   Maximum Size: 1024 kB

   Supported SRAM Types:

      Synchronous

   Installed SRAM Type: Synchronous

   Speed: Unknown

   Error Correction Type: Unknown

   System Type: Unknown

   Associativity: Unknown

Handle 0x000F, DMI type 8, 9 bytes

Port Connector Information

   Internal Reference Designator: PRIMARY IDE

   Internal Connector Type: On Board IDE

   External Reference Designator:  

   External Connector Type: None

   Port Type: Other

Handle 0x0010, DMI type 8, 9 bytes

Port Connector Information

   Internal Reference Designator: SECONDARY IDE

   Internal Connector Type: On Board IDE

   External Reference Designator:  

   External Connector Type: None

   Port Type: Other

Handle 0x0011, DMI type 8, 9 bytes

Port Connector Information

   Internal Reference Designator: FDD

   Internal Connector Type: On Board Floppy

   External Reference Designator:  

   External Connector Type: None

   Port Type: 8251 FIFO Compatible

Handle 0x0012, DMI type 8, 9 bytes

Port Connector Information

   Internal Reference Designator: COM1

   Internal Connector Type: 9 Pin Dual Inline (pin 10 cut)

   External Reference Designator:  

   External Connector Type: DB-9 male

   Port Type: Serial Port 16450 Compatible

Handle 0x0013, DMI type 8, 9 bytes

Port Connector Information

   Internal Reference Designator: COM2

   Internal Connector Type: 9 Pin Dual Inline (pin 10 cut)

   External Reference Designator:  

   External Connector Type: DB-9 male

   Port Type: Serial Port 16450 Compatible

Handle 0x0014, DMI type 8, 9 bytes

Port Connector Information

   Internal Reference Designator: LPT1

   Internal Connector Type: DB-25 female

   External Reference Designator:  

   External Connector Type: DB-25 female

   Port Type: Parallel Port ECP/EPP

Handle 0x0015, DMI type 8, 9 bytes

Port Connector Information

   Internal Reference Designator: Keyboard

   Internal Connector Type: Other

   External Reference Designator:  

   External Connector Type: PS/2

   Port Type: Keyboard Port

Handle 0x0016, DMI type 8, 9 bytes

Port Connector Information

   Internal Reference Designator: PS/2 Mouse

   Internal Connector Type: PS/2

   External Reference Designator: Detected

   External Connector Type: PS/2

   Port Type: Mouse Port

Handle 0x0017, DMI type 8, 9 bytes

Port Connector Information

   Internal Reference Designator: USB

   Internal Connector Type: None

   External Reference Designator:  

   External Connector Type: Access Bus (USB)

   Port Type: USB

Handle 0x0018, DMI type 9, 13 bytes

System Slot Information

   Designation: PCI

   Type: 32-bit PCI

   Current Usage: Available

   Length: Long

   ID: 6

   Characteristics:

      5.0 V is provided

      3.3 V is provided

      PME signal is supported

      SMBus signal is supported

Handle 0x0019, DMI type 9, 13 bytes

System Slot Information

   Designation: PCI

   Type: 32-bit PCI

   Current Usage: Available

   Length: Long

   ID: 7

   Characteristics:

      5.0 V is provided

      3.3 V is provided

      PME signal is supported

      SMBus signal is supported

Handle 0x001A, DMI type 13, 22 bytes

BIOS Language Information

   Installable Languages: 3

      n|US|iso8859-1

      n|US|iso8859-1

      r|CA|iso8859-1

   Currently Installed Language: n|US|iso8859-1

Handle 0x001B, DMI type 16, 15 bytes

Physical Memory Array

   Location: System Board Or Motherboard

   Use: System Memory

   Error Correction Type: None

   Maximum Capacity: 2 GB

   Error Information Handle: Not Provided

   Number Of Devices: 4

Handle 0x001C, DMI type 17, 27 bytes

Memory Device

   Array Handle: 0x001B

   Error Information Handle: Not Provided

   Total Width: 64 bits

   Data Width: 64 bits

   Size: 2048 MB

   Form Factor: DIMM

   Set: None

   Locator: A0

   Bank Locator: Bank0/1

   Type: Unknown

   Type Detail: None

   Speed: 800 MHz

   Manufacturer:  

   Serial Number:  

   Asset Tag:  

   Part Number:  

Handle 0x001D, DMI type 17, 27 bytes

Memory Device

   Array Handle: 0x001B

   Error Information Handle: Not Provided

   Total Width: 64 bits

   Data Width: 64 bits

   Size: 2048 MB

   Form Factor: DIMM

   Set: None

   Locator: A1

   Bank Locator: Bank2/3

   Type: Unknown

   Type Detail: None

   Speed: 800 MHz

   Manufacturer:  

   Serial Number:  

   Asset Tag:  

   Part Number:  

Handle 0x001E, DMI type 17, 27 bytes

Memory Device

   Array Handle: 0x001B

   Error Information Handle: Not Provided

   Total Width: 64 bits

   Data Width: 64 bits

   Size: No Module Installed

   Form Factor: DIMM

   Set: None

   Locator: A2

   Bank Locator: Bank4/5

   Type: Unknown

   Type Detail: None

   Speed: 800 MHz

   Manufacturer:  

   Serial Number:  

   Asset Tag:  

   Part Number:  

Handle 0x001F, DMI type 17, 27 bytes

Memory Device

   Array Handle: 0x001B

   Error Information Handle: Not Provided

   Total Width: 64 bits

   Data Width: 64 bits

   Size: No Module Installed

   Form Factor: DIMM

   Set: None

   Locator: A3

   Bank Locator: Bank6/7

   Type: Unknown

   Type Detail: None

   Speed: 800 MHz

   Manufacturer:  

   Serial Number:  

   Asset Tag:  

   Part Number:  

Handle 0x0020, DMI type 19, 15 bytes

Memory Array Mapped Address

   Starting Address: 0x00000000000

   Ending Address: 0x000FFFFFFFF

   Range Size: 4 GB

   Physical Array Handle: 0x001B

   Partition Width: 32

Handle 0x0021, DMI type 20, 19 bytes

Memory Device Mapped Address

   Starting Address: 0x00000000000

   Ending Address: 0x0007FFFFFFF

   Range Size: 2 GB

   Physical Device Handle: 0x001C

   Memory Array Mapped Address Handle: 0x0020

   Partition Row Position: 1

Handle 0x0022, DMI type 20, 19 bytes

Memory Device Mapped Address

   Starting Address: 0x00080000000

   Ending Address: 0x000FFFFFFFF

   Range Size: 2 GB

   Physical Device Handle: 0x001D

   Memory Array Mapped Address Handle: 0x0020

   Partition Row Position: 1

Handle 0x0023, DMI type 20, 19 bytes

Memory Device Mapped Address

   Starting Address: 0x00000000000

   Ending Address: 0x000000003FF

   Range Size: 1 kB

   Physical Device Handle: 0x001E

   Memory Array Mapped Address Handle: 0x0020

   Partition Row Position: 1

Handle 0x0024, DMI type 20, 19 bytes

Memory Device Mapped Address

   Starting Address: 0x00000000000

   Ending Address: 0x000000003FF

   Range Size: 1 kB

   Physical Device Handle: 0x001F

   Memory Array Mapped Address Handle: 0x0020

   Partition Row Position: 1

Handle 0x0025, DMI type 32, 11 bytes

System Boot Information

   Status: No errors detected

Handle 0x0026, DMI type 188, 244 bytes

OEM-specific Type

   Header and Data:

      BC F4 26 00 00 00 00 D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 30

      01 00 00 00 00 06 76 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 00 00

      00 40 40 00 10 08 01 00 0B 00 58 7F 03 00 00 00

      00 00 2F 01 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

      02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

      04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

      06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 03 30 00 D0

      00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 10 00 00 00 F0 0F 00

      00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

      03 00 00 FF 01 00 00 00 01 02 00 00 00 00 00 00

      00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

      00 00 00 00 E0 3D F8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

      00 00 00 00 05 00 41 0D 00 00 00 00 05 00 00 00

      00 00 00 00 24 FA 7D 00 34 03 22 00 10 08 01 00

      00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 44 00 90 0A 0B 00 58 7F

      00 00 00 00

Handle 0x0027, DMI type 190, 212 bytes

OEM-specific Type

   Header and Data:

      BE D4 27 00 10 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 24 A4 40 04

      C0 0F E4 2F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 25 00 00 00

      00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

      00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

      00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

      00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 21 F3 B7 22 00 00 00 00

      00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

      00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

      00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

      00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

      00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

      00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

      00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

      00 00 00 00

Handle 0x0028, DMI type 192, 244 bytes

OEM-specific Type

   Header and Data:

      C0 F4 28 00 05 00 00 00 22 32 11 20 20 25 20 00

      E7 88 71 0E FC 0E 0D 00 22 32 11 20 0F 10 12 10

      0F 10 12 10 0F 10 12 10 10 11 0F 11 10 11 0F 11

      10 11 0F 11 0F 00 0F 20 25 20 00 12 10 10 10 12

      10 10 10 12 10 10 10 10 10 12 12 10 10 12 12 10

      10 12 12 12 00 12 A8 9C 82 0C FC 0E 0D 00 4E 00

      4D 00 4C 00 46 00 4E 00 0E 00 0D 00 0C 00 06 00

      00 00 0E 00 0D 00 0C 00 06 00 00 00 0E 00 0D 00

      0C 00 06 00 00 00 48 00 49 00 4A 00 4E 00 00 00

      08 00 09 00 0A 00 0E 00 00 00 08 00 09 00 0A 00

      0E 00 00 00 08 00 09 00 0A 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00

      00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

      00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

      00 00 00 00 16 15 16 14 15 15 16 16 16 00 00 00

      C5 01 00 00 DC 01 00 00 DC 01 00 00 DC 01 00 00

      00 00 00 00

Handle 0x0029, DMI type 194, 244 bytes

OEM-specific Type

   Header and Data:

      C2 F4 29 00 05 00 00 00 22 32 11 20 20 25 20 00

      A9 9C 92 0C FC 0E 0E 00 22 32 11 20 11 10 11 0F

      11 10 11 0F 11 10 11 0F 0F 10 0F 10 0F 10 0F 10

      0F 10 0F 10 11 00 11 20 25 20 00 10 12 12 12 10

      12 12 12 10 12 12 12 12 10 12 12 12 10 12 12 12

      10 12 12 10 00 10 AA A8 C2 0C FC 0E 0E 00 53 00

      51 00 4D 00 4A 00 53 00 13 00 11 00 0D 00 0A 00

      00 00 13 00 11 00 0D 00 0A 00 00 00 13 00 11 00

      0D 00 0A 00 00 00 4A 00 4C 00 50 00 52 00 00 00

      0A 00 0C 00 10 00 12 00 00 00 0A 00 0C 00 10 00

      12 00 00 00 0A 00 0C 00 10 00 12 00 00 00 00 00

      00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

      00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

      00 00 00 00 17 17 16 16 16 16 17 17 16 00 00 00

      3C 01 00 00 DC 01 00 00 DC 01 00 00 DC 01 00 00

      00 00 00 00

Handle 0x002A, DMI type 127, 4 bytes

End Of Table

```

I am now unsure if the L3 cache is enabled and, if not, how to enable it at all. I do get one sign of life:

```
know-where-to-run linux-2.6.30-rc3-git1 # cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cache/index3/*

Entry: 0

Reads:  Allowed   New Entries: Allowed

SubCache: 0   Index: 0

Entry: 1

Reads:  Allowed   New Entries: Allowed

SubCache: 0   Index: 0

64

3

1024

1

0-1

3

2048K

Unified

32

```

The k10 core isn't yet fully supported in the kernel (2.6.29 and 2.6.30), is that the problem?

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-M55S-S3 rev 2.0 (BIOS version FI)

CPU: AMD Athlon64 X2 7750 Black Edition

RAM: Kingston Valueram 2x2GB CL5

If you need anymore info, I'll be happy to provide it of course.

----------

## poly_poly-man

make sure it's enabled in bios, and that your motherboard supports the cpu.

----------

## Theimon

I didn't find an option to activate it in the BIOS. I'm starting to think my motherboard is just a tad too old for this cpu. I'm going to test it with another board in a couple of days. Results will follow....eventually.

----------

## Theimon

I've installed a new board, an Asus M4N78. L3 is recognized and enabled in BIOS. However, it never shows when booting the kernel, so I don't know if it's being used right now.

At this point I blame the lack of support for the K10 core series of AMD. Currently I have the kernel configured for K8. It's the option closest to my cpu. So far I see no sign of support in the upcoming 2.6.30 releases. I wonder what's taking the devs to implement it. The K10 series have been out for a while.

----------

## asturm

Your L3 will work even if the OS won't recognize it.

----------

## Theimon

 *genstorm wrote:*   

> Your L3 will work even if the OS won't recognize it.

 

That's good to hear.

Kernel support for the K10 is still an issue though  :Neutral: 

----------

## doctork

 *Quote:*   

> Kernel support for the K10 is still an issue though 

 

In what sense?  Dmidecode isn't really any indication of that, since it just reformats the computer's DMI(or SMBIOS).

--

doc

----------

## trilexx

 *Theimon wrote:*   

> I've installed a new board, an Asus M4N78.

 

Tell me when you got the onboard digital out working...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Theimon

 *doctork wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Kernel support for the K10 is still an issue though  
> 
> In what sense?  Dmidecode isn't really any indication of that, since it just reformats the computer's DMI(or SMBIOS).
> 
> --
> ...

 

Let me rephrase that: Lack of kernel support for the K10 is still an issue though.

Genstorm informs us that, although the OS doesn't recognize it, the L3 cache is still used. Fabulous. An answer to my question  :Smile: 

Still remains the fact that the current kernel doesn't fully support the K10 core. Otherwise I would expect it to be an option in the kernel, along with any extra option that might come with it. It doesn't exist. You can't get higher than K8. But all this is slightly off-topic.

 *trilexx wrote:*   

> Tell me when you got the onboard digital out working... 

 

The SPDIF? I rarely use that so I can't really be of any help there. Sorry.

----------

## asturm

 *Theimon wrote:*   

> Still remains the fact that the current kernel doesn't fully support the K10 core. Otherwise I would expect it to be an option in the kernel, along with any extra option that might come with it. It doesn't exist. You can't get higher than K8. But all this is slightly off-topic.

 

In what sense? Which specific option do you have in mind here?

Anyway, K10 isn't much different to K8, so any kernel option named 'K8' will most likely fully support K10 too, chances are that's the reason they didn't rename it so far.

----------

